# rottweiler in a cocker spaniel suit



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

i thought avatar was an invitation to 'av one of those strong **** - capstan full strength.

now that i know better have managed to get smudge's picture as my avatar. she is a 9yr old blue roan cocker spaniel. some people spend their lives looking for the centre of the universe but we just take it with us.

she behaves agressively towards other dogs until they call her bluff when she appears to be saying "can't you take a joke"

she had 6 months in france in 2000 and 3 months in portugal in 2003. 

vets:-
in france consulted 4 vets. 1st was good and efficient. 2nd was so bad they didn't charge us. 3rd was excellent had to put her under on a saturday to get grass seeds out of her ear. he didn't want to give her back and was incredulous that i brush her teeth. 4th we always use for the last treatment before journey home. she does loads of them and is very near the ferry port and not far from the tunnel terminal. also only a few hundred metres from a campsite if you have to have one. if anyone wants her details just ask and i'll look them out.
in portugal it's a different story. the portuguese mostly either leave their dogs loose in a fenced garden or tie it up 24/7. they don't spend money on vets so the facilities are very primitive. smudge was ill for a couple of weeks and the vet didn't take a swab or blood sample and the prescribed tablets weren't doing any good so i came back a week early. turned out she had picked up a virulent lung infection which is highly resistant to antibiotics. before it was identified our uk vet informed defra fearing some unknown disease. cost £35 not to have her cured in portugal and £180 to have the job done properly here.

been banned from taking her to italy and i think the dragon is right. don't want her picking up anything nasty from the med and she can't chase my bike like she used to do.


----------



## 89106 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Smifee, 

I'd appreciate any details about vets close to terminals in France and any hints about the re-entry procedures with dogs. 

We've never camped abroad but are planning a first visit this year and taking our beagle with us. That'll sort out european relations all right - he loves people, he just can't eat a whole one yet..... 

cheers 

Brian


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi brian... the vet we use in calais is Docteur Christine Petry, 1148 Boulevard du General De Gaulle, 62100 Calais. tel 03 21 34 77 39.

you have a 24 hour period to travel back to uk. the crossing must be made between 24 & 48hrs after the treatment given by the vet. eurotunnel will not let you pass the ticket booths until 24 hours from the time the vet has put on the certificate. can't say what situation is on ferries as i don't use them.

if you use the tunnel the pet inspection area is on the right before you get to the check in/ticket booths. it's well signed. you have to present the animal. passport and certificate. sometimes they ask for the ticket as well.

one point about the treatment by the vet she gives an injection against some worms and applies frontline against ticks. so if you frontline your dog try to get the timing right or he will get a double dose. 

if you need a map of calais the tourist office is on the opposite side to the railway station a couple of hundred metres west ( towards the sea ) from the station.

the campsite near the vets is only suitable for an overnight stop. it backs onto the ferry port and is pretty shabby. we stop in amongst the lorries at the tunnel park up area outside the terminal near cite de europe 


mike


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

b3hbm

If you intend to return via Calais can recommend Dr.Christiane Petry,1148,Blvd du General du Gaulle,Calais.You can get a map from Mappy web site but its just around the corner from Bleriot plage car park.
Phone 0321347739 for a 'rendez vous'.English spoken.She knows the business.

Just take the Blue Passport and the dog and ensure they sign for ticks v1 and echinococcus v11 then clinical exam ix.French vets seem very slow by uk standards so be prepared for a wait.

Make sure you know where the chip is located on your dog as you will have to find it with transponder at shipping check out.

You will have no trouble with the French or their dogs.Bite?Me?(see avatar) has them all under control and passified.


----------



## 89106 (May 14, 2005)

Hi, 

Brilliant. Thanks folks, that's just the sort of info I was hoping to find out. 

It might sound crazy but first time abroad seems like an expedition to Everest at the moment, especially seeing my French is failed O-level and I've heard rumours they drive on the other side of the road. 

Some great tips there to add to our checklists - thanks again folks. 

cheers 

brian


----------

